# My new 2011 sportsman 800



## canadian brute (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey everyone just wanted to show off my new 2011 sportsman 800. Its got 29.5 swamplite tires, 1.5 spacers in front an 2'' on the rear and no lift with no rubbing. Thanks for lookin!!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice!!! Good looking machine. Have fun...I they ride great.


----------



## mudengineer (Feb 17, 2010)

10 ft of 1.5" flex hose,two 1.5" collars connected to flex hose, two 1.5 elbows for beather box on top front, a 3" to 1.5" rubber sleeve or use factory, two 1/4" check valves for vent lines and about six foot of 3/8" vent lines and you can snorkle that thing stealth style and easily. Takes about 2 hours for someone who has a clue with tools and 6 hours for those who have never done it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks great!


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Good looking ride


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Looks great, and those popo's ride great too. Keep some extra wheel bearings on hand. :biggthumpup:


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Pretty sweet....good luck with her!!!:rockn:Muddie49


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

very nice congrats


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I didn't think that they still made the 800. Looks good though I like the front end change. Did they at least put the winch down low and the rad higher?


----------



## canadian brute (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes they did move the rad up several inches and the winch mount under the rad. They also shifted the engine back 3 inches for a more balanced ride. Thanks


----------

